# Kernel module rt2500pci configuration

## wudmx

Hello,

I have a Conceptronic WLan card with a rt2500 chipset on it:

```
04:00.0 Network controller: RaLink RT2500 802.11g Cardbus/mini-PCI (rev 01)

        Subsystem: Unknown device 1948:3c01

        Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 17

        Memory at febfe000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]

        Capabilities: [40] Power Management version 2

        Kernel driver in use: rt2500pci

        Kernel modules: rt2500pci
```

I'm using the 2.6.24.2 vanilla-sources with following configuration: 

```
Networking -->

Wirelss -->

{M} Improved Wireless configuration API

[*] nl80211 new netlink interface support

-*- wireless extensions

<M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack (mac80211)

<M> Generic IEEE 802.11 Networking Stack

<M>   IEEE 802.11 WEP encryption (802.1x)

<M>   IEEE 802.11i TKIP encryption

Device Drivers -->

[*] Network device support  --->

Wireless LAN -->

[*] Wireless LAN (IEEE 802.11)

<M>   Ralink driver support

<M> Ralink rt2500 pci/pcmcia support
```

Here is my lsmod output:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> arc4                    1920  2 
> ...

 

I want to use WEP or WPA, preferably of course the latter one.

```
modules=( "iwconfig")

config_eth0=( "dhcp" )

dhcp_eth0="nodns nontp nonis"

mode_wlan0="managed"

essid_wlan0="SMC"

config_wlan0="dhcp"

dhcp_SMC="nodns nontp nonis"

dns_servers_SMC=( "194.25.2.129" )

preferred_aps=( "SMC" )

associate_order="forcepreferredonly"

blacklist_aps=( "Frank" "Speedport W 501V")

iwpriv_SMC=(

        "set AuthMode=WPAPSK"

        "set EncrypType=TKIP"

        "set WPAPSK=WPAKEY"

)
```

When I run /etc/init.d/net.wlan0 restart it says:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  * Caching service dependencies ...                                                                                                      [ ok ]
> 
>  * Starting wlan0
> ...

 

What did I wrong? Has anyone managed to get the rt2500pci configured correctly? What have you done?

Thanks for all your replies!

wudmx

----------

## chh

Hi,

I have the same problem after an upgrade to 2.6.24-r3.

With kernel 2.4.23 and an emerged version of the rt2500 module it worked fine. 

But now I cannot configure the interface using iwprov (same error as posted above).

I would like to know how to get my card (with rt2500 chip) running with 2.6.24's kernel module.

Thanks.

Christian

----------

## Hefistion

I also have the same problem.

Nobody has a solution?

salu2

----------

## chh

If the OP is reading this:

Could you change the Topic to something more specific like "2.6.24 kernel module for rt2500pci does not support iwpriv"?

This might get some more attention.

Or perhaps a mod can help here.

----------

## Alex26

I also have the same problem.

Nobody has a solution?

----------

## chh

Hi Alex,

here are my config files, that might help you:

/etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"

wpa_timeout_wlan0=60

iwconfig_wlan0="txpower on"

config_wlan0=( "10.1.1.20/24" )

routes_wlan0=( "default via 10.1.1.1" )
```

/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf:

```

update_config=1

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=wheel

network={

        ssid="wchnh"

        proto=WPA

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        psk=db48b6ee229e4ea4ee9b5d00ad24055e8cca274b7456d94545cf39bf154e5dd4

        priority=2

        #ap_scan=1

        scan_ssid=1

}
```

Kernel options related to WLAN not sure if all those are needed:

Networking->Wireless:

CONFIG_CFG80211=m

CONFIG_NL80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=m

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_PID=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="pid"

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_PID=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=m

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=m

Device Drivers->Network device support->Wireless LAN

CONFIG_WLAN_80211=y

CONFIG_RT2X00=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB=m

CONFIG_RT2X00_LIB_PCI=m

CONFIG_RT2500PCI=m

The following modules are really loaded:

rt2500pci              19968  0

rt2x00pci              11008  1 rt2500pci

rt2x00lib              18304  2 rt2500pci,rt2x00pci

mac80211              111376  2 rt2x00pci,rt2x00lib

cfg80211               18184  1 mac80211

All works like a charm. You only have to get used to that you do not see networking depending services start as you were used to.

Instead you will probably see the following:

WARNING: net.wlan0 has started but is inactive 

WARNING: sshd is scheduled to start when net.wlan0 has started. (repeated for each service)

Hope that will help you

Christian

----------

